
The College Scam Is Exposing All the Legal Ways Rich People Game Society - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/eve8ym/the-lori-loughlin-college-cheating-scam-is-exposing-all-the-legal-ways-rich-people-game-society
======
masonic
It hardly exposes _all_ the legal ways.

------
Fjolsvith
...And the illegal ones too.

